# Long distance runs



## steeven (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello,

I am wondering about the distances I can take my GR with by bike. He is now 13 months old and I started to take him out by bike 3 months ago. I started with distances around 5 km and stopped each KM, now the distances are around 15 KMs with short stops every 3 KMs + swimming. His average speed is around 14 km/h.

I would like to take him with me for longer distances later (30-40 km per day). Has anybody experience with this? I would be thankful for any suggestion or opinion.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It's not a good idea to run dogs under two years old because they're still growing, and often their muscles and their bones aren't caught up with each other yet. You can create joint problems in a young dog by over-exercise. They won't necessarily let you know that it's too much, so as their guardian, you must be the one to decide. If you want to be sure that your pup is safe for biking with you, have a preliminary OFA done on his hips. If it comes back good, you're probably fine to bike distances with him when he's a bit older, but personally, I'd never contemplate 30-40 kms in a day....a golden's not built for it.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I would have to agree with Finn's Fan. I think exercising every day with your GR is awesome, but that seems to be a bit much for that age while he is still growing and developing. Also, she had a great suggestion on the OFA hips getting done.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I wouldn't do any roadroad until 2yrs old. Free exercise and swimming is great, but I'd avoid roadwork for a bit longer for orthopedic reasons.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the other posts. Also check your contract if you have one. My breeder specifically put that it in the contract and voids if they come up with any medical issues thru the elbows or hips from it.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I run with Daisy but I've never taken her for more than 5 miles or so. I'm sure just like people they can be trained to go much farther. She's also fully grown (just turned 3). Biggest factor for us is the heat. I don't like to run in bad or cold weather but in the summer it can get real hot. 40km is just about a marathon if my math is right. That's a long way for a dog to run, golden or not. Not to sound rude but you might consider running yourself those distances and then think about whether or not your dog can do it. Riding 25 miles on a bike is one thing, running it, dog or human is another. Keeping the dog hydrated would be another issue that comes to mind. As far as exercise goes, at least for the dog, in my opinion the swimming you mentioned is ideal of course I realize you obviously must like to bike.


----------



## steeven (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello, thanks to all for all the answers. I did not know that he has to be at least 2 years old for roadworks and I will surely consider this fact during the next year. But running to the lake on weekends which is about 3 km away should be OK, or should I take him there by car?

Thanks


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum...
You might find some more interesting info about biking and dogs here


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

My son roller blades around the neighborhood with Lexie! She gets SO excited when she sees him put on his skates! Isaac has to keep up with HER!! We just do that around our neighborhood though. The loop is one mile. She seems to really enjoy it and looks so proud when she comes back. She has a BIG smile, takes a long drink of water and flops down for a nice rest.


----------



## tdr430 (Jul 3, 2012)

*marathon training*

Hello,
I am training to run a marathon in the fall. My two 5 year old goldens have done all of the training with me. We are up to a distance run of 12 miles at about a 10min/mile pace. They look comfortable. How far can I take them as we build up mileage to a long run of 20 miles ?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

tdr430 said:


> Hello,
> I am training to run a marathon in the fall. My two 5 year old goldens have done all of the training with me. We are up to a distance run of 12 miles at about a 10min/mile pace. They look comfortable. How far can I take them as we build up mileage to a long run of 20 miles ?


I would not advise running this long with a dog of any age, it just isn't what they are built for. But that is my opinion, maybe others can chime in?


----------

